# Tegu puberty



## glk832 (Mar 18, 2014)

Just have a question I bought a tegu a few yrs ago thinking about getting another on seeing that I have more space. My tegu i bought at a good 24' I read or heard somewhere that this is the size they are very agressive but mine as never been that way Im pretty sure it varies with each animal just look for some input.. I am thinking of getting a baby this go round and just wanted to know if I spend quality time with it will it still hit this stage. Thanks and pls share your advice and experience.


----------



## Josh (Mar 18, 2014)

I think you're right about it varying by animal. I also think you're right that if you put in time with the animal he will be more receptive to you and will respond to you more positively. If you have the resources and want another 'gu, I say go for it!


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Mar 18, 2014)

_You answered your own question, it varies and can go either way. It might have a terrible 2s' stage and might not, if it does it might last a while or be short. You never know until it happens._


----------



## glk832 (Mar 18, 2014)

Thank you sir I think I am.. have to run it by the Warden first LOL aka the wifey


----------



## glk832 (Mar 18, 2014)

Bubblz Calhoun said:


> _You answered your own question, it varies and can go either way. It might have a terrible 2s' stage and might not, if it does it might last a while or be short. You never know until it happens._


 They u.


----------



## Penny&Dollar (Mar 18, 2014)

@glk wow this is a great topic cause I have four GU's and out of four only one so far gave me that problem. My male red was and still is a beast I mean I put hour, days, months, years, and he is still a **** Clark. I have never ever feed any of my tegus in their enclosure ever! and he stud that way I tried breeding him one and he tried to kill the female bite her tail right off. My blk/wht's are amazing their about 3 now and have never ever bin bitten or tail whipped I mean ever. I have two blue's now and I'm getting to that year mark so I hope they don't turn on me but the female I dont worry about its just the male he has tried to bite me twice and I spend all the time I can with them, they even slept over night on my bed cause I feel asleep and forget to put them in their enclosure. But it all depends on the tegu's personality that's the way I see it and have experience. I agree with josh (whats up josh) if you have the space and time and especially the room go for it.


----------



## glk832 (Mar 18, 2014)

Penny&Dollar said:


> @glk wow this is a great topic cause I have four GU's and out of four only one so far gave me that problem. My male red was and still is a beast I mean I put hour, days, months, years, and he is still a **** Clark. I have never ever feed any of my tegus in their enclosure ever! and he stud that way I tried breeding him one and he tried to kill the female bite her tail right off. My blk/wht's are amazing their about 3 now and have never ever bin bitten or tail whipped I mean ever. I have two blue's now and I'm getting to that year mark so I hope they don't turn on me but the female I dont worry about its just the male he has tried to bite me twice and I spend all the time I can with them, they even slept over night on my bed cause I feel asleep and forget to put them in their enclosure. But it all depends on the tegu's personality that's the way I see it and have experience. I agree with josh (whats up josh) if you have the space and time and especially the room go for it.


 
Thank, .. my last red never gave me any issues. it would be time she didnt want to be bother but all she would do was move to her hide area and burrow. but after a while she stopped that too and was really layed back expect when it was time to eat.


----------

